# Latest (Best) Solar/Atomic



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

As I get older (and even MORE "trifling" :-d ) I am even more convinced that I want a watch that I don't have to mess with. *"Fire and forget!" b-)*

BACKGROUND: I began cruising the watch forums several years ago and the Orient Mako was a big thing then so I ordered one. I also picked up an Invicta Ocean Ghost (?) on a whim. REALLY quickly I found that automatic watches do not work for me. I don't wear a watch around the house and it seemed like they were always dead when I DID put one on. Within a few months, I gave the Mako to a buddy, sold the Invicta to another and went back to quartz watches. A year or two later (and after more much more "watch forum time" I decided that I hadn't given automatics a fair shake (after all-who can deny the downright love poured out to them on the forums?) A few friends seemed to love theirs and one said the secret was to use a watchwinder (he has three winders). I decided in 2011 that I would invest in a NICE auto AND a winder. I decided on a Sinn U1 and contacted Watchbuys. They were GREAT to work with (not trying to point a finger at them) but the person ASSURED me that no winder was needed and that the U1 would never fail if I only wore it 3-4 days a week. He said that he could sell me one but he felt like he would be taking advantage of me since he knew I wouldn't need it. In the first few weeks I experienced the SAME THING I had with earlier autos-pick them up to go out and they were DEAD. It was always frustrating owning a $2300 watch (on a deputy sheriff salary at that! ;-) ) and having to use the clock on our stove to go by in REsetting it every couple days. I sold it. *Lesson learned for LIFE now.* So lately I have been "quartz only" but ended up with several dead at the same time (procrastinator...just wore another if the battery died in one). I replaced batteries and all was good to go. On the most recent time change however, I'm certain I damaged the "shaft" (unsure if this is correct terminology) of the crown on my Luminox 3051. It has been progressively more and more difficult to work with the last couple of years and this time it would NOT pull out. I finally used a small screwdriver to assist in pulling the crown out and I'm sure it bent. The watch IS working but here again, I find myself frustrated by the "interaction with my watch" that some folks actually SEEM to enjoy (or so I gather from reading/perusing the forums).

I don't care to "interact" with a watch! 

I want one I can buy, unbox, set, and *FORGET*. If it automatically updates for time changes (and different time zones if I travel) then THAT IS EVEN BETTER! (THAT technology should be called "automatic" :-d ) I want a watch that Tom Hanks' character in _*Castaway*_ could have worn and not lost the time and date!

So (_people-more-up-on-watches-than-me!_)...what is the latest "state of the art" on SOLAR and ATOMIC watches with a good POSITIVE face (another preference of mine)?

NOTE: I'm not interested in "smartwatches" however-just a good quality rugged solar/atomic watch with a positive face.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i'm pretty sure tom hanks wouldnt have been able to receive the atomic signal 
what u need are those GPS watches with solar, like the gshock MTG / MRG or seiko astron.


----------



## keithy (Oct 17, 2010)

If you are after tough with solar and atomic have a look at the G-Shock range. There are quite a few flavours out there which might suit your needs and budget:

*Digital*
GW9400







GW6900








*Analog models *
MTG-G1000







MTG-S1000







GPW-1000







MRG-G1000







GW-A1000 http://www.gshock.com/resource/img/products/watches/xlarge/GWA1000-1A_xlarge.png

*For Analog/Digital models there are*
GWG-1000







GWN-1000








*Protreks*
For me and my usage, I like the solar function on the Protreks (and also want the additional ABC functions), and prefer the larger digital display compared to the equivalent G-Shocks. Living in Australia, the atomic features are a bit wasted as we don't have a reliable atomic signal station. The Protreks are not as tough as the Gshocks, but I've found them plenty tough enough when I take them on hikes and camping. But there are some new Atomic models that might suit you mentioned in these recent threads:

PRW3500 https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/new-prw-3500-some-quick-pics-new-pics-added-1594986.html
PRW3100 https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/new-prw-3100g-3jr-aka-goldilocks-protrek-2711202.html

Bear in mind that atomic reception isn't always a "set and forget" routine either. Depending on where you live, and the type of place you live in - the building or surroundings might block a good atomic signal - you might have to place the watch in a specific place to get the sync. And atomic signal isn't available worldwide, so if you holiday in parts without signal you will have to adjust your watch manually.

There have been some recent posts about the PRW3000 succumbing to resets possibly from static electricity. I believe most G-Shocks are shielded from effects of static, but found it interesting that these PRW3000s were not. See https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/new-casio-prw-3000-resets-itself-1491074.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f296/why-my-protrek-prw-s3000-1jf-resetting-2896201.html


----------



## MercifulFate (Sep 23, 2014)

My favorite of the protrek bunch, the Prw-3100G








Edit: requested credit goes to google and time4playnow


----------



## sperki (Jan 30, 2013)

My guess is you don't need the atomic feature. I imagine twice each year - assuming you live in a place with daylight savings - you can reset it. Otherwise any quartz watch will keep time quite accurately for 6 months. The solar models tend to have decade long battery life. But they have to be exposed to sun to charge. There are lots of options!


----------



## Mike K (Dec 5, 2011)

sperki said:


> My guess is you don't need the atomic feature. I imagine twice each year - assuming you live in a place with daylight savings - you can reset it.


I have several solar/atomic watches, for the same reason the OP seems to want one: except for charging a few of them once a year, they're COMPLETELY maintenance- and worry-free and never need to be adjusted. If I only had one or two solar/atomics I wouldn't have to worry about charging them at all, but since I have more than that they don't all get equal "wrist time" in the warmer months.

Most Casio watches are well within the factory specifications of +/- 15 seconds a month, but that still works out to be up to +/- 3 minutes a year, so they'll usually require SOME adjustment beyond twice-a-year Daylight Saving Time changes.

I find it VERY convenient to be able to grab a watch that I haven't worn in a while off my dresser, and with a quick glance at the "received" indicator know that it's accurate to within half a second.  I also find it VERY convenient to not have to adjust them twice a year for DST when I'm adjusting most of the rest of my collection!



Deputy Dave said:


> I don't care to "interact" with a watch!
> 
> I want one I can buy, unbox, set, and *FORGET*. If it automatically updates for time changes (and different time zones if I travel) then THAT IS EVEN BETTER! (THAT technology should be called "automatic" :-d ) I want a watch that Tom Hanks' character in _*Castaway*_ could have worn and not lost the time and date!
> 
> So (_people-more-up-on-watches-than-me!_)...what is the latest "state of the art" on SOLAR and ATOMIC watches with a good POSITIVE face (another preference of mine)?


The first part of what you describe sounds exactly like a solar/atomic, including the twice-a-year time changes! The ability for a watch to automatically adjust for time changes when traveling means that you'll need to look at GPS watches like some of the higher end Casio models -- "lowly" solar/atomics are only smart enough to receive a radio signal and display the correct time for the time zone you tell it. (On the other hand, it's relatively easy to temporarily change the time zone when traveling with just a few button presses.)

I'll agree with keithy above and suggest that you take a look at Casio's G-Shock and Pro Trek lines! Both lines offer solar/atomic watches a wide array of styles and shapes, digital or analog or ana/digi faces, and other features like bracelets instead of straps. Pro Treks also include a wide variety of other moderately useful outdoors-y gadgets like compasses, altimeters, barometers, and tide graphs.

Pro Treks usually have bigger cases to go with the larger faces and have "dressier" cases with metal bezels; *most* G-Shock models usually have resin bezels that won't show scrapes or dings as much. There's also Casio's "Waveceptor" line as well: wave ceptor, Mens, Atomic Timekeeping, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.

Right now I own seven different solar/atomic models (and several duplicates) and my two favorites are those with the largest digital displays. The MTG-M900 (below left) apparently has the largest "main" display for the time of any current G-Shock, so it's easy to read without my glasses; the PAW-1100 (below right) has a very large display even among Pro Treks, but it has an equally large case that doesn't fit under jacket sleeves terribly well. (Casio has made some of the newer Pro Trek cases smaller and thinner but this is one of the older ones.)


----------



## ScootingCat (Dec 31, 2015)

Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1

No interaction required.


----------



## ColonialBoy (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll add Casio Wavecaptor and Casio Oceanus. I used a waveceptor as a teacher to work out when the bells went.

wave ceptor, Mens, Atomic Timekeeping, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
OCEANUS - Watches - CASIO

You may like sports or dress watches. Just look through all the models in this thread.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

To the OP, as a Deputy, I assume you are outside everyday. Therefore "charging" a solar watch means just wearing it. THe battery on the Solar watches will remain on "High" and not come off of it if you just wear it. Granted, try to keep it fr under a jacket or shirt sleeve cuff. But other than that, just wear it and all will be right with the world, at least in terms of watches.


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

Rocat said:


> To the OP, as a Deputy, I assume you are outside everyday.


Permanent night shift actually. b-)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I have looked at all the replies thus far and all links and suggestions.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Deputy Dave said:


> As I get older (and even MORE "trifling" :-d ) I am even more convinced that I want a watch that I don't have to mess with. *"Fire and forget!" b-)*
> 
> BACKGROUND: I began cruising the watch forums several years ago and the Orient Mako was a big thing then so I ordered one. I also picked up an Invicta Ocean Ghost (?) on a whim. REALLY quickly I found that automatic watches do not work for me. I don't wear a watch around the house and it seemed like they were always dead when I DID put one on. Within a few months, I gave the Mako to a buddy, sold the Invicta to another and went back to quartz watches. A year or two later (and after more much more "watch forum time" I decided that I hadn't given automatics a fair shake (after all-who can deny the downright love poured out to them on the forums?) A few friends seemed to love theirs and one said the secret was to use a watchwinder (he has three winders). I decided in 2011 that I would invest in a NICE auto AND a winder. I decided on a Sinn U1 and contacted Watchbuys. They were GREAT to work with (not trying to point a finger at them) but the person ASSURED me that no winder was needed and that the U1 would never fail if I only wore it 3-4 days a week. He said that he could sell me one but he felt like he would be taking advantage of me since he knew I wouldn't need it. In the first few weeks I experienced the SAME THING I had with earlier autos-pick them up to go out and they were DEAD. It was always frustrating owning a $2300 watch (on a deputy sheriff salary at that! ;-) ) and having to use the clock on our stove to go by in REsetting it every couple days. I sold it. *Lesson learned for LIFE now.* So lately I have been "quartz only" but ended up with several dead at the same time (procrastinator...just wore another if the battery died in one). I replaced batteries and all was good to go. On the most recent time change however, I'm certain I damaged the "shaft" (unsure if this is correct terminology) of the crown on my Luminox 3051. It has been progressively more and more difficult to work with the last couple of years and this time it would NOT pull out. I finally used a small screwdriver to assist in pulling the crown out and I'm sure it bent. The watch IS working but here again, I find myself frustrated by the "interaction with my watch" that some folks actually SEEM to enjoy (or so I gather from reading/perusing the forums).
> 
> ...


Hmmm....okay. The latest "state-of-the-art" solar & atomic watch would have to be, IMO, one of the GPS models. From Casio, you're talking about the MRG (highest end), the MTG-G1000 models, or the GPW-1000 models. The MRG and MTG models are somewhat dressy and IMO probably not something a Dep/Sheriff would want for daily wear on the job. The GPW-1000 model "might" work. However, it is very large, not only in case diameter, but also in case thickness. IF that doesn't bother you, and if you are primarily just interested in accurate date/time and not other functions so much, then this might be a good pick for you. The GPW-1000 does have a few other functions, but they are rather limited in usefulness on an all-analog watch. One other nice feature it has is a super bright LED light. All of the GPW-1000s retail for $1,000 or higher. The cheapest I have seen recently is GPW-1000-1A on Amazon for $571.

*Edit: Casio's Oceanus line also has GPS, but they are more dressy watches and are not shock resistant like g-shocks....

I have 3 of the GPW-1000 models. (yes, I know, it's a sickness!) The GPS is a really nice feature for those who just want to get a time sync update at any time of the day or night. Or, if you travel frequently, one button press at your destination and the watch will update to the correct time, to include DST setting. (It should be noted that this watch gets its DST update from a table in the watch, NOT from the GPS signal, and the table cannot be updated. So in the rare case when a location changes its DST settings, if you go to that location the watch may not be correct with its DST setting. This happened to someone on here recently when they traveled to someplace in Mexico, I think...)

But, assuming that you live in range of the radio signal from Ft. Collins, CO - and most people in the U.S. do - then really ANY solar/atomic g-shock or Protrek would suffice. (set the DST setting to "auto" - and as long as you receive the radio update signal every night, the watch will be correct when DST settings change) And with solar power, the solar-rechargeable battery should be good for at least 10 years. If you work at night, just put the watch near a window to get sunlight during the day.

There are a LOT of choices out there for solar/atomic g-shocks and Protreks. For g-shocks, I'd recommend looking at the Rangeman. (comes in a variety of colors, including basic black) It has a lot of great functions, including a one-touch, 1,000 hr stopwatch, sunrise/sunset times, the ability to record "Time-stamps" in memory, along with other 'typical' g-shock features like alarms, countdown timer, etc.

You might also take a look at some Protreks. They are generally lower in profile than g-shocks, and often have much larger digits. The PRW-3500 might be a good one to check out. Large and tough, with a stainless steel bezel. My current favorite Protrek is the PRW-3100G, but so far at least this one is only sold in Japan and is not exactly cheap. (between $300-400)

There are many other possible choices, but these are the first ones that come to mind for me.

GPW-1000s:





PRW-3500 Protrek:



GW-9400 Rangeman:





PRW-3100G Protrek:


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Deputy Dave said:


> Permanent night shift actually. b-).


Well in this case you should forget about solar all together (totally overrated anyway). What you want is a watch with a reliable so-called "10 years battery" (aka CR2016, CR2025, CR2032) which - depending on brand and use of features - often run a hell of a lot longer than a decade. If you also get rid of atomic (again, overrated by miles) you increase your chances to find the right watch by severel thousand precent.

If you are looking for a digital watch, I recommend either the G-Shock GD-350 or the Timex T-49851:

Amazon.com: Casio Men's GD350-1D G Shock Black / RED Watch: Casio Men's GD350-1D G Shock Black Watch: Watches

http://www.amazon.com/T498519J-Rugg...e=UTF8&qid=1455947412&sr=8-1&keywords=t-49851

Both run with a huge CR2032 batt. Of course there are tons of other digital watches available but due to the vibration alarm of these two, I found them more practical for EDC than any other watch in my collection (and I have a lot).

If you are more looking for a simple analog option, maybe the armourlite eclipse is a good option for you:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=armourlite+eclipse

The watch runs on a CR2016 and the T-100 tritium vials make it one of the best options in the whole analog watch world for all-time-excellent reading.

cheers


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

How about GW9300-1dr Mudman. Reasonably priced durable solar atomic.






Set and wear it

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Payner (Apr 17, 2010)

Really any of the Casio (or prob any other solar watch) would work for you.
I have an older protrek that i use for back country skiing and mountaineering. It's very accurate altimeter (compared to other's altimeters during trips) is great and the rest of the functions are wonderful. It is solar and during the winter it's under a jacket whenever I wear it but it still stays at full power for weeks on end. When I'm at home, I leave it on my dresser at an angle to the window and I've never had it below "H".
I have no idea how accurate it's supposed to be but I only adjust it for DST.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

ColonialBoy said:


> I'll add Casio Wavecaptor and Casio Oceanus. I used a waveceptor as a teacher to work out when the bells went.
> 
> wave ceptor, Mens, Atomic Timekeeping, Analog, Digital, Watches | CASIO America, Inc.
> OCEANUS - Watches - CASIO
> ...


Yes, especially Oceanus. Really attractive watches.


----------



## Michael Reichmann (Jan 24, 2016)

I currently own two solar atomics, the GPS based Citizen F100 and the radio based PRW3100T, both recent acquisitions. I've owned other such models previously.

Because I travel internationally a great deal the ability of such watches to be updated by radio or GPS means nothing to me, and here's why.

When I get on a plane, whether cross country or across the Atlantic of Pacific, the first thing I do is set my watch to the time of my next landing. On a really long haul this may be for the place where I change planes and have a layover, not the finakl destination. But the point is, I want to know what time it is where I'm going, and I want to know it now, while flying, not after I land.

With a radio updated watch one has to wait until nighttime for the time to update. Fail. With a GPS you have to wait until some time when you can step outdoors and stand under the open sky. Frankly, after a multi-time zone flight I'd rather get in a cab and head to my hotel than stand in the airport's parking lot syncing my watch. The minute and second are the same no matter where you are. (_Except for 15 minute and 30 minute time zones. Welcome to Newfoundland_).

The point is that manually changing time zones is a process that takes just a few seconds and can be done in your airplane seat at any time you wish. In my opinion auto-time-zone updating is a marketing gimmick, not a really useful feature.

As for auto DST updating, sure, it would be nice to wake up on those two days a year and know that your watch has taken care of that tedious bit of work. But then you still have to walk around the house resetting your coffee maker, oven, car clock, alarm clock, TV, thermostat and maybe a half dozen more. Is having your watch auto-update really any great benefit when this is a necessary but minor semi-annual chore regardless?

So, when considering whether one needs auto-time-zone and DST updating, consider life's realities, not the hype of the marketing machine.

Michael


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

@ Michael,

I couldn't agree more :-!


cheers


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Michael Reichmann said:


> I currently own two solar atomics, the GPS based Citizen F100 and the radio based PRW3100T, both recent acquisitions. I've owned other such models previously.
> 
> Because I travel internationally a great deal the ability of such watches to be updated by radio or GPS means nothing to me, and here's why.
> 
> ...


Considering your phrase in bold there, one could substitute other g-shock features as well in place of auto-time-zone and DST updating...such as a tide graph, or compass, or barometer. But what one "needs" is a very personal decision, isn't it, and in the watch world, usually translates more to a "want" than a "need."

GPS syncing is no more of a gimmick than Multi-band 6 syncing. To some, both are gimmicks. To others, they are nice features that are desirable and useful. I do know of international travelers who have used the GPS time-update feature and found it to be very useful. And then of course there are those who live outside the range of the multi-band 6 signals and rely on GPS for time updates. Even in that case, is GPS "needed"? Well in the grand scheme of things and considering the general accuracy of quartz watches, probably not. But then, if someone wants that feature and it is useful to him/her, why not?

*Edit: removed my original comment about your apparent "nitpicking" because you were not doing that - simply offering your opinion. And yes, it is an opinion that could be useful to the OP.


----------



## Michael Reichmann (Jan 24, 2016)

_Humm!_ A strong response when I don't think such was warranted. I wasn't preaching. Just providing an opinion.

I've been a professional product reviewer (in the photography world) for some 25 years, and have published literally hundreds of reviews, both in print and online. It's that perspective that I brought to my brief write-up. People want to read informed opinion based on both facts _and_ personal experience. This means sometimes goring someone's ox, though unintentionally in this case, I assure you.

Michael


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Michael Reichmann said:


> _Humm!_ A strong response when I don't think such was warranted. I wasn't preaching. Just providing an opinion.
> 
> I've been a professional product reviewer (in the photography world) for some 25 years, and have published literally hundreds of reviews, both in print and online. It's that perspective that I brought to my brief write-up. People want to read informed opinion based on both facts _and_ personal experience. This means sometimes goring someone's ox, though unintentionally in this case, I assure you.
> 
> Michael


LOL You did not "gore my ox" Michael. :-d

I am not angry, just providing an alternate opinion. I am not a product reviewer but have plenty of experience with g-shocks and Protreks. So in my view, whether some of these 'features' are gimmicks or provide some utility is in the eyes of the beholder. Obviously, different people place value on different things. Probably safe to say that the majority of "non-watch" people place next to no value on whether their watch is accurate to the second or not at any given time. Whereas, with g-shock/Protrek users, I think many value a feature such as Multi-band 6/GPS time and/or position syncing. Are those features necessary? No, generally not. But when it comes to watches, providing an opinion on which features are necessary is a bit like doing the same thing for features one should get with a new car, IMO. One man's gimmick is another man's "can't do without." ;-)

I suppose given the original purpose of this thread, both viewpoints could be useful to the OP as someone who is considering such a watch for maybe the first time. Cheers!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> LOL You did not "gore my ox" Michael. :-d
> 
> I am not angry, just providing an alternate opinion. I am not a product reviewer but have plenty of experience with g-shocks and Protreks. So in my view, whether some of these 'features' are gimmicks or provide some utility is in the eyes of the beholder. Obviously, different people place value on different things. Probably safe to say that the majority of "non-watch" people place next to no value on whether their watch is accurate to the second or not at any given time. Whereas, with g-shock/Protrek users, I think many value a feature such as Multi-band 6/GPS time and/or position syncing. Are those features necessary? No, generally not. But when it comes to watches, providing an opinion on which features are necessary is a bit like doing the same thing for features one should get with a new car, IMO. One man's gimmick is another man's "can't do without." ;-)
> 
> I suppose given the original purpose of this thread, both viewpoints could be useful to the OP as someone who is considering such a watch for maybe the first time. Cheers!


I definitely prefer solar/atomic watches, but I've bought quite a few that have neither feature.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> I definitely prefer solar/atomic watches, but I've bought quite a few that have neither feature.


I prefer solar/atomic watches also, & I also have a number of Gs without those features. (normally because the specific model had a color scheme or certain features that overrode my desire for solar/atomic)

I like solar power for the ability to go 10 or more years without replacing a battery, and the general ease of maintaining a good charge in them. With the power save capability of most of them, they can go for a very long time even fully in the dark without moving off of a "high" charge.

I like the atomic feature (or GPS) just because I like my watch to be as accurate as possible, without having to make many manual adjustments. Could I do without it? Sure. But - why would I, when it's available?? :-d Do I need GPS in a watch? Of course not. I am no longer an international traveler, and rarely travel anywhere these days. Does that matter? No, not to me. I love being able to get a Time Sync update whenever I want to.. :-! Yeah, I'm crazy like that. :-d


----------



## Michael Reichmann (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for your thoughtful response. Such discussions online are always distorted by one not being able to hear tone of voice, and I'm as guilty as anyone.

In any event, there's room for both perspectives. I was just reading the thread here on ultra-precise watches, where people were obsessing over measuring accuracy to 1/1000 second or better. I shook my head. Then I went to time.is and synchronized one of my mechanical watches to the second, even though it loses 5 seconds a day. Go figure.

Michael


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

*******UPDATE*********

I read every post and Googled more images of each watch mentioned. I really became enamored with the GW9400-1 Rangeman and saved a link to my toolbar. I have shopped around and finally found a good deal today (at a time that I simultaneously had some money I could spend!) so I just ordered it. I will be semi-retiring my approximately 10 year old Suunto Vector if this watch is as good as I'm betting it will be. My only worries are if the strap will comfortably fit my 8 3/4" wrist and that the watch won't be TOO tall (case thickness wise) on the wrist. I don't *think* it will but I've gotten rid of dive watches that rode too far down against the back of my hand.

I'll post a wrist shot and impressions upon arrival next week.

Thanks for all the input. :-!


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Deputy Dave said:


> *******UPDATE*********
> 
> I read every post and Googled more images of each watch mentioned. I really became enamored with the GW9400-1 Rangeman and saved a link to my toolbar. I have shopped around and finally found a good deal today (at a time that I simultaneously had some money I could spend!) so I just ordered it. I will be semi-retiring my approximately 10 year old Suunto Vector if this watch is as good as I'm betting it will be. My only worries are if the strap will comfortably fit my 9 3/4" wrist and that the watch won't be TOO tall (case thickness wise) on the wrist. I don't *think* it will but I've gotten rid of dive watches that rode too far down against the back of my hand.
> 
> ...


I recently bought a Rangeman GW-9400-1 and I like it a lot.

Regarding the fit of the strap, on my 7" wrist I wear it on the 5th hole from the end, which allows me to easily fit a finger between the strap and the under side of my wrist. The 1st hole is 1-1/8" from the 5th hole, so the way I wear mine it would be good for about an 8-1/8" wrist. If worn tighter, maybe it could accommodate an 8-1/2" wrist, but probably not much more than this.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

ScootingCat said:


> Casio G-Shock GWM5610-1
> 
> No interaction required.
> 
> View attachment 7147818


I could not agree more. Not too big, not too small. It does nearly everything for you. CHEAP. Or get the non-solar. Battery should last 10 years or so.

The other option is a PRW-S3100. I just got one. Sapphire display, RM series with stainless bezel. Buttons are easier to press. It's a nice watch. Solar, and a bunch of other features.

I prefer to wear my GW-5000. Nice soft band. Atomic, Stainless DLC coated case. I never use the other feature on it like the stopwatch or countdown timer. To me it just tells time and has the nice auto light display feature. And it doesn't feel cheap.


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> I recently bought a Rangeman GW-9400-1 and I like it a lot.
> 
> Regarding the fit of the strap, on my 7" wrist I wear it on the 5th hole from the end, which allows me to easily fit a finger between the strap and the under side of my wrist. The 1st hole is 1-1/8" from the 5th hole, so the way I wear mine it would be good for about an 8-1/8" wrist. If worn tighter, maybe it could accommodate an 8-1/2" wrist, but probably not much more than this.


I made a mistake-I have an 8 3/4 inch to 9 inch wrist-not 9 3/4...I just caught that now and corrected the earlier post. I MIGHT be able to wear it.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Deputy Dave said:


> I made a mistake-I have an 8 3/4 inch to 9 inch wrist-not 9 3/4...I just caught that now and corrected the earlier post. I MIGHT be able to wear it.


I hope it works for you, but it might not.


----------



## Brock O Lee (May 19, 2016)

I know you get those 12 inch long Nato and Zulu straps for thick wrists. They will not work on the Rangeman without strap adapters, but they will fit some of the Protreks, like the PRW-3500.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

Let us know how it fits.


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

Regarding accuracy and radio atomic/GPS automatic settings: while multi band 6 and GPS hybrid are cool, I believe the most accurate form and easiest and most *reliable* way to set your watch is through Bluetooth. My GBX6900-1b sets itself to "carrier time" every time I sync it, plus automatically at midnight. There are no worries about being out of atomic range or away from GPS signal. You also get the benefit of being able to set some tedious settings from your phone (time zones, world time, alarm, cdt, dst on/off,auto el, light 1.5/3s, etc). Has a big ol CR2032. I got 2 years out of the first one and paid a shop $15 to install a new one and seal and pressure test it, no crying there.

Only complaint is Casio is lagging behind on keeping up security details in their app so Facebook push no longer works, but that was annoying anyway, and my vibe alarm died. Oh and btw, LED backlight, timer setable to 100 hours down to the second, adjustable contrast... And you can use your watch to control the music app on your phone and configure what three buttons do (I have them play/pause, forward, reverse) which is nice if you exercise.

Discontinued of course!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

I did receive the watch Wednesday afternoon. I CAN wear it-albeit in the last hole, but the keeper does a good job at holding the short remaining length, unlike the Vector's keeper. I like the way it rides and looks.

I am a little dissatisfied with the size of the numbers, after coming from a Vector. I can't read the date in any light less then "bright". The time is readable but about 60% of the Vector's numerals. Other than that I can't say much-had a 4 hour class Thursday morning, lunch with a friend from the class, 3 hours range duty, then came home, changed and drove to Charlotte NC (about 1:30 minutes) to see a buddy (another deputy actually) who was seriously hurt in an on duty accident last night. Just getting caught up with emails and news.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Deputy Dave said:


> I did receive the watch Wednesday afternoon. I CAN wear it-albeit in the last hole, but the keeper does a good job at holding the short remaining length, unlike the Vector's keeper. I like the way it rides and looks.
> 
> I am a little dissatisfied with the size of the numbers, after coming from a Vector. I can't read the date in any light less then "bright". The time is readable but about 60% of the Vector's numerals. Other than that I can't say much-had a 4 hour class Thursday morning, lunch with a friend from the class, 3 hours range duty, then came home, changed and drove to Charlotte NC (about 1:30 minutes) to see a buddy (another deputy actually) who was seriously hurt in an on duty accident last night. Just getting caught up with emails and news.


I'm glad it fits -- barely. You're right about the small digits for the size of the watch. They are no bigger than the digits on my much smaller Gulfman. I still really like the Rangeman.


----------



## colorado4wheel (Jul 14, 2014)

That is what I like about the PRW series. The 3500 and 3100 are very nice. Especially with the sapphire display in the s3100


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

colorado4wheel said:


> That is what I like about the PRW series. The 3500 and 3100 are very nice. Especially with the sapphire display in the s3100


Yes, my Pathfinder PAW-2000-1 has huge time digits compared to the Rangeman.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

JamesAtCT said:


> Regarding accuracy and radio atomic/GPS automatic settings: while multi band 6 and GPS hybrid are cool, I believe the most accurate form and easiest and most *reliable* way to set your watch is through Bluetooth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Accurate and reliable except for when your phone dies, you don't have your phone with you, or you spend long periods of time out of phone tower range. Also, I've seen friends or co-workers smart phones vary in time by a minute or two.


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

Love the bluetooth and GPS innovations. Don't love the size. They really need to get that down.


----------



## cconrad (Jan 11, 2015)

I agree with your desire for a set it and forget it, and I have 3 Casio Solar atomic perpetual date watches and I love them all. Never even think about them, just grab and go. Here is my latest with a Zulu band.























edit: Taking a good photo of a watch is really not very easy


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dave what happened mate, have you found anything yet?


----------



## glazer1972 (Jul 10, 2010)

Maybe not the latest but certainly good...a GW6900.


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

How about the ProTrek PRW-S3100?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

I think this might be a suitable thread to hijack. Like OP I'm also on the lookout for an everyday watch that requires minimal maintenance. No, there is a whole lot of solar/atomic combinations to be had, but I also require a decent backlight. 
That last requirement seems to rule out most analogue watches (for some weird reason).
If I go to digital, which I'm fine with, but then I also want full advantage of the digital watch face i.e. large easy to read numbers, not a cluttered face with all kinds of fixed graphics or ana/digi. 
From what I can see, this rules out most Casios except the Pro-trek line. 
So, this far, the PRW-3100 seems to be my best option, but I can't help feeling that there is some unrealized potential here. I don't need the ABC functionality, and think a similar watch without the sensors and an even slimmer and narrower watch case would be very appealing. There really should be a market for a slim, rugged, easy to operate and low maintenance watch. 
Am I missing something? Does such watch exist? Or have all the watch makers collectively missed out on this opportunity?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

I think the 3100 is already quite slim (more so that most G-shocks) and you may find the triple sensor functionality useful, i.e. Predicting bad weather, getting general bearings (you never know how useful a compass is until...!) plus it has all the latest accoutrement of the newest digitals. And high readability thanks to a big STN LCD display.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

KogKiller said:


> Accurate and reliable except for when your phone dies, you don't have your phone with you, or you spend long periods of time out of phone tower range. Also, I've seen friends or co-workers smart phones vary in time by a minute or two.


Comparing the time on the watch (synced to phones carrier time) to Emerald Time which is about as accurate as you can get, the difference is in the very low 1-second range. The seconds switch at almost the same time.

I've had an atomic watch that was "RCVD" the night before be nearly two seconds off from time.is one the computer, which is extremely accurately corrected

But YMMV! They're both accurate enough to "not really matter" - it's just nice every time you sync the BT watch (or if it's linked and it hits midnight) it syncs the time in addition to the other features.

Moot point because the only Bluetooth watch Casio makes now is the awful GB-400. :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

aicolainen said:


> I think this might be a suitable thread to hijack. Like OP I'm also on the lookout for an everyday watch that requires minimal maintenance. No, there is a whole lot of solar/atomic combinations to be had, but I also require a decent backlight.
> That last requirement seems to rule out most analogue watches (for some weird reason).
> If I go to digital, which I'm fine with, but then I also want full advantage of the digital watch face i.e. large easy to read numbers, not a cluttered face with all kinds of fixed graphics or ana/digi.
> From what I can see, this rules out most Casios except the Pro-trek line.
> ...












GWM530A-1

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PropThePolecat (Aug 17, 2013)

I wear a ProTrek 3100 on duty.

Large digits, relatively low profile and comfortable. I work nights and afternoons too, and during the winter the watch sees almost no sun and is almost always covered by my sleeves. Nevertheless its keeps a H charge through out all of the winter season.


----------



## rudyr (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd vote for anything with the STN display; that's the most significant update I've seen that improves on the most common thing you do with a watch...view the display.


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

PropThePolecat said:


> I wear a ProTrek 3100 on duty.
> 
> Large digits, relatively low profile and comfortable. I work nights and afternoons too, and during the winter the watch sees almost no sun and is almost always covered by my sleeves. Nevertheless its keeps a H charge through out all of the winter


I think I'll give the 3100 a try. Everything else seems like even more of a compromise. 
Thanks for sharing your experience!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Oh, and I wasn't finished ranting either 
The last time I was in the market for a new watch, around 2008, I was really looking for much of the same as I do now e.g. atomic clock reception, solar charging and a decent backlight. In fact I ended up with a watch without any of those, but only because I found a watch that fulfilled all other criteria at a good price.

Sorry for the long intro, but fast forward 8-9 years, and not a lot seem to have happened. I'm very surprised that GPS hasn't totally replaced the "wave ceptor" technology. In this time GNSS technology performance has increased, prices has decreased. A lot. And there are modules for almost any size and energy requirement available. 
As an engineer working primarily on GNSS projects, I have a hard time understanding why watch companies haven't progressed more in this field. The advantages are overwhelming. Global coverage, automatic time zone, an operating frequency that is more suitable for the form factor. 
Of course continuous position tracking would drain the battery, but other watches already exist for that use case. I want a digital watch (ABC or non ABC) that syncs time regularly, and at the same time calibrates altitude and barometric data. If it tries to sync for instance 12 times a day, it would be nice if it keeps a log of the last successful syncs with position data, and has an option for manual sync as well. That would be a pretty useful watch for any traveller, explorer, trekker, SAR personnel, army personnel and gadget freaks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Roy Hobbs said:


> GWM530A-1
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Looks nice, but seems a bit big / thick just from reading the spec. It's hard to anticipate how a watch wears just from pictures and spec, but I have small wrists so I'm hoping to find something in the 12-14mm range. Thickness isn't everything though, weight and profile can sometimes make up for thickness, but you have to try it to know, and I can't find a dealer around here with a selection large enough to compare the models I'm interested in.

Thanks for the suggestion anyway

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAtCT (Aug 20, 2012)

aicolainen said:


> Oh, and I wasn't finished ranting either
> The last time I was in the market for a new watch, around 2008, I was really looking for much of the same as I do now e.g. atomic clock reception, solar charging and a decent backlight. In fact I ended up with a watch without any of those, but only because I found a watch that fulfilled all other criteria at a good price.
> 
> Sorry for the long intro, but fast forward 8-9 years, and not a lot seem to have happened. I'm very surprised that GPS hasn't totally replaced the "wave ceptor" technology. In this time GNSS technology performance has increased, prices has decreased. A lot. And there are modules for almost any size and energy requirement available.
> ...


It is interesting that GPS sync is only now just starting to roll out in watches, and they're almost uniformly 1) expensive 2) ugly 3) huge. Wish Casio would make an all digital GPS sync watch, as well as an STN display G-shock.



rudyr said:


> I'd vote for anything with the STN display; that's the most significant update I've seen that improves on the most common thing you do with a watch...view the display.


This here is a great point and why I'm probably the most excited about the STN display than anything else new Casio is doing. Some of their new Ani/digis are awful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

Resurrecting this thread since my question is slightly on topic. 
While browsing through a Norwegian online shop I came across an interesting solar atomic from citizen, model is CB1070-56E. It's far from a full score on my wanted features scale, but I find it interesting because of a few desirable features: size (42 x 9mm), materials (titanium, sapphire), waterproof to 10ATM (just enough for peace of mind), price (less than 5000 NOK or about 600USD inc VAT) which is quite ok around here and clean design (maybe even a bit too clean, but that beats cluttered in my book)
Problem is, I can barely find any info or reviews on this thing, and that makes me worried. I mean, if this thing was any good, it should be appealing to more people than me??
Anyone in here have experience with this one?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deputy Dave (May 12, 2008)

And as a follow up, I do like the Rangemaster but am going to look at the Protrek too after first of the year. Dang little digits on the Rangeman (date) :think:


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

aicolainen said:


> Resurrecting this thread since my question is slightly on topic.
> While browsing through a Norwegian online shop I came across an interesting solar atomic from citizen, model is CB1070-56E. It's far from a full score on my wanted features scale, but I find it interesting because of a few desirable features: size (42 x 9mm), materials (titanium, sapphire), waterproof to 10ATM (just enough for peace of mind), price (less than 5000 NOK or about 600USD inc VAT) which is quite ok around here and clean design (maybe even a bit too clean, but that beats cluttered in my book)
> Problem is, I can barely find any info or reviews on this thing, and that makes me worried. I mean, if this thing was any good, it should be appealing to more people than me??
> Anyone in here have experience with this one?
> ...


You'll probably get more response if you post this in the Seiko & Citizen forum (F21).

Seiko & Citizen


----------



## aicolainen (Aug 3, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> You'll probably get more response if you post this in the Seiko & Citizen forum (F21).
> 
> Seiko & Citizen


Thanks Gary, I'll give it a try

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Like the OP, I have also been converted to Solar Atomic. My watches are not pieces of jewelry, they are tools; yet I still want them to look good.

I wore my Glycine Airman for several years. I really liked being able to glance at it and see all three time-zones I worked with (Shanghai-London-Chicago). However, I got tired of constantly resetting it so that it correct (it is running well within specs, I just wanted more accuracy out of it than a mechanical watch could give).

While working near Shanghai I purchased a Casio Riseman GW-9200 (Solar-Atomic). It then alternated with some other watches for several years. I did come to realize that I liked the analogue dial; so I purchased a GW-A1100-1A3 (Solar-Atomic). I found that I was never comfortable with the size of such a large watch, and it took too long to change to alternate time-zone. I recently switched to a GW-2500B-1A (Solar-Atomic). I particularly like that, like my Glycine, this watch will show three time-zones at the same time, and it is a more reasonable size. The main thing it lacks is the Smart-Crown of the GW-A1100-1A3.

My Solar Atomic watches, all on a 6.5" wrist:








GW-9200









GW-A1100-1A3









GW-2500B


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

*Protrek PRW-3100






















































G-Shock Rangeman































































G-Shock GW-5000







































































b-)​*


----------



## Shounen (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful photos. |>
Just wearing my GW5000+composite bracelet atm. b-)


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Like the OP, I too am a Deputy and also, on nights. After a couple of G Shocks, Luminox and Seiko Divers, this is my new duty watch:









I figure it'll do it all. The compass has already come in handing during a search in the woods.


----------

